# Big Black Drum



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Ft Morgan, about 8 A.M.; Teaching brother-n-law about Pomp fishing, while I was busy fighting large stingray, he caught this black drum.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing, ..any pomps??


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice fish man.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Thats a big ole drum, good job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Johnny nice drum . I can"t believe that the pompano fishing , is as bad as it is right now. I thought that you had timed your trip perfectly this year . I guess it"s going to be November this year .I thought about coming out in the morning , but I looked at the tide chart and saw that we have neap tides for the next few days. I hope the pomp bite picks up for you before you have to leave. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. The pomp bite has been real slow, did catch 2 keepers Monday, and a 22" Tuesday, nothing but trash since. Went this A.M., water was pretty murky and all my sand fleas bought me were catfish. May try Flounder at Ft. Morgan in the morning.
Hey Russ, Me too, sure hasn't been as good as last year this time.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTY!!!!

Jim


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice drum!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

1 undersize flounder, 2 white trout, 1 spec., & a croaker. Flounder fishing no better than Pompano fishing.
Maybe tomorrow, will be back on the beach for sure.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang


----------

